

Apple and Twitter - ryannielsen
http://patrickbgibson.tumblr.com/post/36041799210/apple-and-twitter

======
ksec
This article make an assumption about twitter, that it has a technological
leads in scaling things and doing it at x message a minutes. I used to think
that as well.

Until i saw Weibo's numbers, which in terms of a message per minutes volume is
much higher then twitter.

So while web tech and scaling is hard, both are not fundamental problem to
Apple's web tech. It properly has more to do with its internal culture on Web
services.

